# HELP!  Big Daddy Cold Smoke Generator home built smoker moisture buildup??



## porkribking (Jan 28, 2017)

Greetings All,
My wife purchased a Big Daddy Big Kahuna COLD smoke generator for me for Xmas.  I got a bargain on a apartment-size refrigerator.  I removed all the guts and drilled a 3" hole to connect a 90-degree PVC smoke stack. (I placed the "chimney" on the side pointing towards the back so as to prevent rain/snow getting inside.)
I just tried my first smoke "break-in" today.  I used hickory Traeger pellets.  
When I opened the door there was lots of smoke residue coating everything as I expected, but this is where I am stumped!  My break-in period was 2 hours long and there was condensation on the bottom.  I mean STANDING water that took 5-6 paper towels to wipe up.  So obviously I will have to clean the bottom after every time I smoke anything.
The magnetic seal is very good so the only escape for is the chimney.  Is this normal?  I guess the moisture will prevent any meat from drying out, but it just doesn't seem right to me.
Comments/suggestions more than welcome.  
One thought I had is maybe I should have put the chimney on the TOP with the 90 degree pointing sideways?  I need to mount a thermometer to determine the temperature, but I can tell you it gets hot for a cold smoker....Hot enough that you will burn your fingers hot.  Odd for a "cold-smoke" generator.  I am waiting for my response for manufacturer as well.
Thanks all for your ideas/suggestions.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome to the forum,

Tom


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 30, 2017)

disregard.


----------

